# Religion within the Limits of Reason Alone



## FenderPriest (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm about to start working through Immanuel Kant's Religion within the Limits of Reason Alone. Has anybody here read through this book before? I'd be interested in any thoughts or reflections you'd have on the book itself.


----------



## jandrusk (Jun 23, 2009)

No, but I'm about to start reading his book, "The Critique of Pure Reason". I'm sure there will be similiar concepts.


----------

